

How Can You Tell If A CEO Is Lying?  - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2010/08/11/how-can-you-tell-if-a-ceo-is-lying/?mod=e2fb

======
mistermann
Oh, so naive. So, you are assuming the CEO actuually represents the company,
aznd what they say is relevant. You've already failed on so many levels.

The job of a CEO in modern times is to lie convincingly. If you're still the
CEO, you can reap the benefits, but you're stuck with telling the story of why
you deserve them, which nobody believes anyways, so its actually a good gig!!

------
yourabi
there is an old joke: "how can you tell if a salesman is lying" - answer: his
lips are moving.

~~~
krf
That joke has also been successfully applied to lawyers.

~~~
DerKommissar
I've always heard it in reference to politicians.

------
EvanK
"How can you tell if a CEO is lying?" Easy. If words are coming out, he's
lying.

------
balding_n_tired
Fantastic.

